# so far... 2009



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

10/7/09 UPDATED
Got about 80% done today. Took me all day but I love it. Added the fence and graveyard. I think I finally got a sane design for the electric too which was amazing. The new pics are on the second page.

OK, so i've built my fence which is 12'x18'x12' and about 4 ft high.

















Last year I painted the windows but since we installed new ones I figured I'd paint panels of cotton this year. Here it is in the day:

















Here are the panels on the windows in the day:


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

and at night:









And here it is from the outside:









My arms are so tired. I am going to take an ambien and watch ghost hunters. 
Just wanted to give you guys an update.

It should be done by next week.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good! Love the colors.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Love it! Your window paintings are awesome!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very original the window painting! Wow, I really like that effect with the pumpkins! Good job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Lookin' good!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks guys! I'm just going to keep this as a log of stuff that I am doing. I didn't document that well last year so now you guys get to sit through it.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, very cool! The window concept is very original!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, Lookin good!


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

I think your props will deter more would be robbers then that ADT sign


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job nice effect on the window and love the twin light's with the covering


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh i really like that!
I need to figure something for my window...


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

During the day









New use for the GB.









The night time is the right time. 









mmm tasty


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! love the fence!!!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

I love the fence and your window treatment! Very creative and unique.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will post more as i do more. I am now going to work on the inside of the porch. Too bad here in Minnesota, we re getting snow all weekend. this is going to make for a coooold zombie pub crawl.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good there St Paul Mn, love the window treatment. With any luck you wont have a foot of snow for Halloween.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Funny, th ehouse looks sort of normal during the day...but when the sun sets and the lights come on...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very cool, neat effect!


----------



## badlander2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the cotton panels, they're pretty awesome!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, the lighting is good, and the front window is awesome lit up!love it!!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I have a few pics from this morning with everything covered in snow. UGH.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cool and original. The window painting looks awesome, especially at night! Keep up the great work!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, you had a lot more snow than my area did, it was basically just a dusting this morning, but still with it in the forcast for rest of week, I'm putting off my setup for at least 1 more week. Your yard is looking good.

Did you go to Zombie pub crawl? I was going to drive down for it, but when I saw the temp's for saturday, I decided to just stay home. Maybe next year.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

I was gonna but it was too cold. I wound up sitting around drinking with friends watching really bad movies. I am still hungover.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome Job! Remind me I need to make a fence.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those poor birdies look cold. Hope things thaw out for you soon.


----------

